# Makrelen filitieren



## Dieter1952 (28. Mai 2009)

_Moin._
_Ich möchte mal meine gefangenen Makrelen etwas anders filitieren. Ist es möglich die Mittelgräte komplett zu entfernen, so das ich ein großes Filet habe? Und wenn, wie funktioniert,s? _


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Siehe mal hier das untere der beiden Videos #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Siehe mal hier das untere der beiden Videos #6


 



Der Link ist Spitze.#6#6#6
Möchte aber mal wissen,Wie viele Fische er zerschnitten
hat,bis er das konnte.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ralle (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Das probiere ich im August mal aus !! Ich hoffe das ich da den ein oder anderen Verschnitt verkraften kann


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der Link ist Spitze.#6#6#6
> Möchte aber mal wissen,Wie viele Fische er zerschnitten
> hat,bis er das konnte.
> 
> ...


ich auch 
aber falls zerschnitten haste halt 2 kleine (nomale) Filets
gehen genauso gut in Alufolie auf dem Grill:vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Ich empfinde den Verschnitt als viel zu groß und so, als würde er 20-30 % des leckeren Fisches oder auch Lebensmittels wegwerfen.


----------



## Locke4865 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich empfinde den Verschnitt als viel zu groß und so, als würde er 20-30 % des leckeren Fisches oder auch Lebensmittels wegwerfen.


 
Bitteschön wo siehst du Verschnitt?
was willst du mit 2 mm starken Bauchlappen und den Innereien? 
auch der Kopf ist keine Delikatesse wie die Gräten selbst
die Filme auf der Site sind von Profis direkt aus der Fischhalle


----------



## fisherb00n (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Sieht gut aus...ich hab das bisher immer wie bei dem oberen Video gemacht nur dass ich auf beiden Seiten die Bauchhöhle mitgenommen habe...

Beim unteren sehen die Filets allerdings viel schöner aus...ich denke dabei kann man aber auch die Bauchhöhle mitnehmen...

Bei der Technik geht es ja um das saubere Trennen der Rückengräten ohne die Filets voneinander zu trennen...

Einfach den gleichen Schnitt mit durch die Bauchhöhle vornehmen...


----------



## Dieter1952 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Siehe mal hier das untere der beiden Videos #6


 
_Danke Dir! So habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Gehört wohl ne Menge Übung dazu, aber Makrelen werde ich genug haben. Die Seite ist jetzt in meine Favoritenliste#6_


----------



## Locke4865 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Irgendwo hatte ich auch och ein Video gesehen da gings andersrum
am Rücken geöffnet und die Bauchlappen noch zusammen
finds blos nicht mehr


----------



## Blenni (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Hat denn jemand so ein Messer schon mal probiert ? Da ist ja ein Link zum Shop dabei.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## baumschubser (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Moin,
die grünen Messer, die er benutzt sind von der Firma Giesser. Habe sie für den normalen Küchengebrauch, sowie für´s Angeln. Sind absolut Top, besonders gut ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Lassen sich gut schärfen und besitzen einen langen Standweg. Erhältlich sind sie im Fleischereibedarf oder anderen Messerversandhäusern 
(http://www.kochmesser.com/). Die Messer der Marken: Zwibo, Dick oder Wenger besitzen die selbe Qualität. Meiner Meinung nach völlig egal welche.
Hoffe konnte dir helfen
Gruß baumschubser


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Das sollte ich doch auch mal ausprobieren sieht ja klasse aus!

Und die Messer taugen wirklich etwas?, sonst würden die für Island auch mal mitkommen für Dorsch, Köhler und Co.


----------



## Blenni (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



baumschubser schrieb:


> ...Die Messer der Marken: Zwibo, Dick oder Wenger besitzen die selbe Qualität. Meiner Meinung nach völlig egal welche. ...



Danke. 
Da ich welche von Dick benutze und mit denen auch sehr zufrieden bin, werde ich's dabei belassen.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## MarioDD (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



baumschubser schrieb:


> Moin,
> ..... Lassen sich gut schärfen und besitzen einen langen Standweg......Gruß baumschubser


 
ähm: was ist ein Standweg? Hilf mal bitte einem Unwissenden.#c


----------



## baumschubser (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

Moin MarioDD,
soll heißen wie lange ein Messer bzw die Messerschneide im Gebrauch scharf bleibt. Dieses lässt sich in einer zurückgelegten Strecke am besten ermitteln = der Standweg eben.
mfg baumschubser


----------



## MarioDD (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*

aha..
Danke, wieder was gelernt.
Allerdings hab ich mir darüber noch nie Gedanken gemacht. Hab mein Martinii immer wenn es Stumpf war über den Schärfer gejagt und weiter gings. Ich benutze so einen Baumarkt Schärfer mit zwei Stahl(?)klingen. Dreimal das Messer durchgezogen und gut isses.
Wenn ich Dorsche filetiere, komm ich so in etwa 10 Dorsche hin-das reicht mir völlig.


----------



## Blinker Mann (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen filitieren*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Siehe mal hier das untere der beiden Videos #6


 

Danke für den Tipp,echt klasse#6#6#6


----------

